# Best lurcher crosses?



## tootsietoo (25 September 2011)

I am finally finally going to get myself a dog next spring, and I have pretty much decided that a lurcher is for me.  Can anyone give me some opinions on good crosses? I would prefer a nice middle sized one!


----------



## Bosworth (25 September 2011)

A first cross bedlington whippet  










or a greyhound cross bedlington for a medium size


----------



## cremedemonthe (25 September 2011)

Whippet x JRT lurcher, very clever & fast









Whippet x Saluki Longdog, medium sized, not so clever but even faster.


----------



## Maesfen (25 September 2011)

I love posts where I can show off my lurchers!  Sorry there are so many but didn't want to leave anyone out.  They range from 19 - 23 inches at the shoulder, Monty is the tallest, Tess the smallest.
The old lady, Wish; she's almost 14 now, out of a grippet (greyhound x whippet) and by a deerhound- greyhound cross.















Monty, the only hairy one of the litter.  Out of Tess (see later) by a Bedlington - grippet.







Arnie and Blue, brothers to hairy Monty!






Best 'accident' ever!  Modge and Fudge, out of different Basset bitches but same sire (hairy Monty!)





Lurchers are very good at sleeping by the fire!





An injured Wish (caught ear on something)





Widget (Mum of Modge) and Arnie checking out the pond





There is something in there!  The three brothers





Tess, the mother of the Boys.  She is by a greyhound and out of a pure springer spaniel bitch!  Only the look and size of a large whippet and the only sign she has spaniel in her is that she has a round bum and  'canters' away from you with her quarters out!






I think you'd have a job to find anything so loyal and so much fun too, can't see us with anything else now.

PS: superb hunters, ours even retrieve too!


----------



## tootsietoo (25 September 2011)

Bosworth he is a handsome fellow. And maesfen that is a big pile of lurchers in front of your fire!

Bedlington whippets seem to be popular and about the size I would like.  Maesfen, I believe I am quite local to you, any info on the best place to look for one?


----------



## Maesfen (25 September 2011)

I'll ring the friend whose dog we used for the boys, he might know of some litters about and he really knows his dogs (should do, ex-huntsman!)  can't speak highly enough of our lurchers, they are the nicest people to have around.  I'll PM you his number if he does.


----------

